# How is your family doing these days?



## yuechu

Hello!

I'd like to ask the following question in Korean: "How is your family doing these days?" (=his wife and kids)
Does anyone know how to say this in Korean?
Thanks!


----------



## ouuugg

#1. 가족들은 요즘 잘 지내? - addressed to friends or younger people
#2. 가족들은 요즘 잘 지내나요? - addressed to younger people in a formal situation or the elderly
#3. 가족들은 요즘 잘 지냅니까? - addressed in a very formal situation

As I assume you are an ESL teacher in Canada, #2 seems a preferable option.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

I'd use 모자 [母子] since the question specified the wife and son, which in turn comes to be mother and son.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you both for your help! The student is older than me. I think it is still ok to use 나요 with him, right? (Does this word make it formal?)


----------



## ouuugg

baosheng said:


> Does this word make it formal?



Not at all. In case you talk with an older person, 나요 is totally informal language.


----------

